# 7 Lame Deals to Avoid on Black Friday



## Chuck McKenney

*7 Lame Deals to Avoid on Black Friday*

By Rachel Cericola
*We've uncovered several "deals" that clearly aren't worth your time or money.*


You can put lipstick on a pigit's actually one of our favorite pastimes. However, slapping the word sale on something does not make it so.


This year, we've heard a variety of reader complaints stating that Black Friday deals are actually no deal after all. We weeded through a lot of the lingo and found 15 of our favorite sale items for the post-holiday rush.

 


Sadly, we also found a lot of deals that turned out to be duds. In most cases, prices were exactly the same as what many retailers are offering right now. However, we even found a few sale prices were a few dollars higher than normal.


At 4:00 a.m., it's hard to know what's a deal and what's just smoke, mirrors, and the promise of free donuts. Here are seven offers that you might want to steer clear of starting on Friday.

*Canon SD1100IS at Sears*

Sears actually has some of the better Black Friday deals this season. However, don't let a few good deals fool you. There are bad apples as well. For instance, we love the Canon PowerShot SD1100ISjust not so much that we'd pay over what it's currently going for. On top of it all, the Sears price only comes with a mail-in rebate, so expect to pay full price at the store. Sadly, this isn't the only overpriced deal we've seen, but it's a bit of a standout. J&R has the camera now for $156. Amazon has it for $2 more, which includes shipping. However, if you love getting up in time to make the donuts and take a trolley from the pits of the parking lot to wait in line to pay a few bucks extra? Well, we have a few bridges you might want to consider as well.


Sears' Black Friday Price: $199 (plus a $30 mail-in rebate)

Today at Amazon: $158, with free shipping

Click here to continue. 


Copyright Electronic House


----------

